# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  من كام سنة...بقلم / شاعر الرومانسية

## شاعر الرومانسية

من كام سنة ... وقلبك بعـيد
وقلبــى أنـــا ... عايش وحيد
لكن يا ريت .. تكون نسيت
                         وعايش سعيد

ودعــــت قلبـــــى بكلـــمتين 
وزرعـــت جـــــوايا الحــــنــين
خلتنى أعيش .. بعدك مليش
غير ذكــرى مــره ودمعــــتين

                      كل اللى فات .. والذكــــريات
                     حتى السكات .. مبقاش يفيد
                     لكن ياريت .. تكون نيست
                                           وعايش سعيد


شوف قداية عدت سنين 
وقلوبنا لسة متفرقــــين
لكن كتير.. بحــلم أطــير
وأرجع ملينى كتير حنين

                     كل اللى فات .. والذكــــريات
                     حتى السكات .. مبقاش يفيد
                     لكن ياريت .. تكون نيست
                                          وعايش سعيد

----------


## طارق المملوك

اخى العزيز شاعر الرومانسية
كلماتك الرقيقة تعيدنى الى ايام كنا نعيش حب الشباب و ايام الشباب كما رجعت انت بذكرياتك للوراء تمام رجعت انا الاخر
رومانسيتك واحة جميله نلجا لها كل فترة لنتخلص من وجع القلب
دمت مبدعا اخى الحبيب

----------


## badry_1986

إبداع حقيقى
قلم مميز
لك كل التقدير  :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> اخى العزيز شاعر الرومانسية
> كلماتك الرقيقة تعيدنى الى ايام كنا نعيش حب الشباب و ايام الشباب كما رجعت انت بذكرياتك للوراء تمام رجعت انا الاخر
> رومانسيتك واحة جميله نلجا لها كل فترة لنتخلص من وجع القلب
> دمت مبدعا اخى الحبيب



اعتذر عزيزى طارق المملوك على التأخير .. بسبب سفرى



ولية بتكبر نفسك كدة ياعم الشباب .. :1:  
الشباب شباب القلب برضة :good:  

اهلا بك دائما بصفحاتى ... 
تعطرها برونق كلماتك الرقيقة :f:  

تقبل تحياتى .. وقبلها اعتزازى ::h::

----------


## عادل علي

جدا جميييييييييييييل مشاركه رائعه جدا وفي الحقيقه اناانشدتها و اريد ان اتصل بك يا شاعر الرومنسيه ارجوا مراسلتي على ايميلي وهوhfs555@hotmail.com

----------


## sayedattia

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شاعر الرومانسية
					
				
 
من كام سنة ... وقلبك بعـيد
وقلبــى أنـــا ... عايش وحيد
لكن يا ريت .. تكون نسيت
                         وعايش سعيد

ودعــــت قلبـــــى بكلـــمتين 
وزرعـــت جـــــوايا الحــــنــين
خلتنى أعيش .. بعدك مليش
غير ذكــرى مــره ودمعــــتين

                      كل اللى فات .. والذكــــريات
                     حتى السكات .. مبقاش يفيد
                     لكن ياريت .. تكون نيست
                                           وعايش سعيد


شوف قداية عدت سنين 
وقلوبنا لسة متفرقــــين
لكن كتير.. بحــلم أطــير
وأرجع ملينى كتير حنين

                     كل اللى فات .. والذكــــريات
                     حتى السكات .. مبقاش يفيد
                     لكن ياريت .. تكون نيست
                                          وعايش سعيد


شاعرنا الرائع / شاعر الرومانسية

قصيدتك الرقيقة .. أقصد أغنتيك الحالمة  أسرتني ودغدغت مشاعري وأعادتني لزمن الشباب الجميل .. دمت مغردا في حدائق الإبداع .. وحالما في منابع الخلود*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> جدا جميييييييييييييل مشاركه رائعه جدا وفي الحقيقه اناانشدتها و اريد ان اتصل بك يا شاعر الرومنسيه ارجوا مراسلتي على ايميلي وهوhfs555@hotmail.com


اهلابيك اخى الكريم

اضفتك بالميل الخاص بى ويسعدنى التواصل معك دائما


ميلى  هو

hassanabd@hotmail.com
تقبل خالص تحياتى،،، :f:

----------


## عادل علي

*  جزيت خيرا اخي شاعر الرومنسيه وفي انتظار التواصل معك عن طريق الماسنجر*

----------


## n3na3aah

بجد جمييله جدا فعلا كلماتك جميله و اختيارها مميز و اتمني منك المزيد دائما

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> *
> 
> شاعرنا الرائع / شاعر الرومانسية
> 
> قصيدتك الرقيقة .. أقصد أغنتيك الحالمة  أسرتني ودغدغت مشاعري وأعادتني لزمن الشباب الجميل .. دمت مغردا في حدائق الإبداع .. وحالما في منابع الخلود*



استاذى الكريم .. سيد عطية

فخر لى ان يتواجد قلم حساس مثل قلمك
وزادنى فخرا كلماتك رقيقة المشاعر

اتمنى دوام التواجد ... لتعطر بقلمك صفحاتى

تقبل خالص تحياتى،،، :f:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

الاخ الكريم عادل على 
اهلا وسهلا بك دائما 

واحب انا احييك ... على انشادك الطيب لكلمات الاغنية ...
واتشرف بتنزيلها هنا ليسمعها باقى اخواننا الكرام  ونسعد باراءهم

وجارى الاعداد لتنزيلها بالمنتدى.....

تقبل خالص تحياتى،،،

----------


## tota159

سلامة روحك وقلبك من هموم تعانيها  ::h::  حبيبى يحفظك ربى من الدينا وما فيها :f:   اروع القلوب قلبك واجمل الكلام همسك  ::h::  واحلى ما فى الدينا مشاعرك واحساسك الجميل ::h::    تغيب لكن ما تفارق خيالى انت الوحيد الى اذا غبت فى عينى والله غالى :f:                  محتاجة اقولك كلام كتير وقولك كلماتك رائعة اتمنى كلماتى تعبر عن اعجابى بالكلمات الرقيقة :f:

----------


## tota159

[                    ::h::   :f:   :f:      فى قلبى حطيتك وبالتهانى خصيتك  وعلى الناس اغليتك ويقرب دخول شهر رمضان هناتك ....... :f:  ....... كل سنو وانت طيب يا ارق واجمل شاعر ::h::

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

الاخ الكريم  " عادل هانى "
قام بتلحين الاغنية وتسجيلها ..

وها هو اللينك الخاص بها


منتظر رايكم

http://up.haridy.org/225CF610

للجميع ارق تحياتى ،،، :f:

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم

كلمات رقيقة وجميلة .. شكرا لك يا شاعر الرومانسية.

بارك الله فيك.

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [                          فى قلبى حطيتك وبالتهانى خصيتك  وعلى الناس اغليتك ويقرب دخول شهر رمضان هناتك ....... ....... كل سنو وانت طيب يا ارق واجمل شاعر


اشكرك اختى الكريمة 

واتمنى ان الاغنية تسمعيها وتعجبك
وهى تعتبر من الكلمات التى تعبر عن الغربة ايضا 

تقبلى منى كل تحياتى .. وخالص امتنانى  :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

هل يمكن للحب ان ينسى
هل ممكن للحنين ان ينتهى
هل يمكن للشوق ان يهدأ
مستحييييييييييل
قد يتحول الحب الى ذكرى
لكنه من رابع المستحيلات ان ينتهى

اكثر من رائع حسن
سلمت يداك اخى العزيز
ارق تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## ليلة عشق

> من كام سنة ... وقلبك بعـيد
> وقلبــى أنـــا ... عايش وحيد
> لكن يا ريت .. تكون نسيت
>                          وعايش سعيد
> 
> ودعــــت قلبـــــى بكلـــمتين 
> وزرعـــت جـــــوايا الحــــنــين
> خلتنى أعيش .. بعدك مليش
> غير ذكــرى مــره ودمعــــتين
> ...



*الأخ الفاضل شاعر الرومانسية 

كلمات نابعة من إحساس جميل وقلب حنون جياش العاطفة....
كلمات جميلة لها عبير خاص.....
 وإحساس أكثر جمالاً....
امتزجت هنا الحروف مع المشاعر فانسابت كالنهر علي صخور الشط .....
سلمت وسلم أحساسك .....
لك خالص تقديري واحترامي .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> السلام عليكم
> 
> كلمات رقيقة وجميلة .. شكرا لك يا شاعر الرومانسية.
> 
> بارك الله فيك.



اهلا بك دائما بين كلماتى

اتمنى دوام التواجد .. 

تقبل كا الشكر ... وخالص الامنيات،،، :f:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> هل يمكن للحب ان ينسى
> هل ممكن للحنين ان ينتهى
> هل يمكن للشوق ان يهدأ
> مستحييييييييييل
> قد يتحول الحب الى ذكرى
> لكنه من رابع المستحيلات ان ينتهى
> 
> اكثر من رائع حسن
> سلمت يداك اخى العزيز
> ارق تحياتى وتقديرى



تمر السنون .. وتبقى دائما بالقلب
ذكريات .. تعود بنا الى حنين مضى
وحب لم يمت

اختى العزيزة..
شرفتى صفحاتى .. بكلماتك الرقيقة

اتمنى دوام التواجد..
تقبلى اطيب المنى .. وارق تحياتى،،،  :f:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> *الأخ الفاضل شاعر الرومانسية 
> 
> كلمات نابعة من إحساس جميل وقلب حنون جياش العاطفة....
> كلمات جميلة لها عبير خاص.....
>  وإحساس أكثر جمالاً....
> امتزجت هنا الحروف مع المشاعر فانسابت كالنهر علي صخور الشط .....
> سلمت وسلم أحساسك .....
> لك خالص تقديري واحترامي .....
> 
> ...


الاخت العزيزة ليلة عشق

دائما ودوما .. مايفيض عليا قلمك بأعذب عبارات الاطراء


 فلكى من القلب تحية..
ومن العين سلام..
ومن النفس مودة واحترام  :f:

----------

